
Ford and Argo.ai acquire lidar company Princeton Lightwave - deepnotderp
https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabuelsamid/2017/10/27/argo-ai-and-ford-double-down-on-lidar-acquire-princeton-lightwave/?s=trending#291dad081365
======
deepnotderp
Very interesting, they're known primarily for their SPADs.

